# Wyndham/Worldmark?



## JanB (Apr 22, 2008)

We have Wyndham points.  We are looking at going someplace close - Northern or Central CA; something within an easy drive from Sacramento.  We would love to go to Monterey, but there is no Wyndham resort there, however, there is a Worldmark.  Can the Wyndham points now be interchanged with Worldmark since Wyndham has purchased Worldmark also, or do we need to go through RCI?

Any suggestions as to other resorts nearby?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 22, 2008)

Marina Dunes is near Monterrey and Carmel.  We stayed there last summer.  Had a great time.  It's hard to get.  So, you need to book at 13 months ahead of checkin to get it.


----------



## spatenfloot (Apr 22, 2008)

JanB said:


> We have Wyndham points.  We are looking at going someplace close - Northern or Central CA; something within an easy drive from Sacramento.  We would love to go to Monterey, but there is no Wyndham resort there, however, there is a Worldmark.  Can the Wyndham points now be interchanged with Worldmark since Wyndham has purchased Worldmark also, or do we need to go through RCI?
> 
> Any suggestions as to other resorts nearby?


Wyndham does not own Worldmark, they just want people to think they do. They are the developer/management company. Wyndham and WM points are not interchangeable, but each has very limited access to a few of each other's resorts. For the most part, you will have to use RCI or II to exchange between them.

Here is a page showing the Wm resorts in CA.
http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/regions/west.shtml


----------



## armrecsys (Apr 22, 2008)

*WM/Wyndham points*



spatenfloot said:


> Wyndham does not own Worldmark, they just want people to think they do. They are the developer/management company. Wyndham and WM points are not interchangeable, but each has very limited access to a few of each other's resorts. For the most part, you will have to use RCI or II to exchange between them.
> 
> Here is a page showing the Wm resorts in CA.
> http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/regions/west.shtml




Thank you,  I  live in calif, and I all most bought Wyndham points , because thought that Wyndham and Worldmark where interchangeable.
Thank You
Linda


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 22, 2008)

JanB said:


> We have Wyndham points.  We are looking at going someplace close - Northern or Central CA; something within an easy drive from Sacramento.  We would love to go to Monterey, but there is no Wyndham resort there, however, there is a Worldmark.  Can the Wyndham points now be interchanged with Worldmark since Wyndham has purchased Worldmark also, or do we need to go through RCI?
> 
> Any suggestions as to other resorts nearby?



JanB:
Here is the list of WorldMark resorts which Wyndham owners can directly reserve in 2008:
http://www.wmowners.com/files/2008-WM-Wyndham-Affiliate-Resorts.pdf


----------



## bugzapper (Apr 24, 2008)

*Is there a trading prefence?*

Because of the limited association that Worldmark and Wyndham share, is there any kind of trading preference between the two systems using either II or RCI?


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 24, 2008)

bugzapper said:


> Because of the limited association that Worldmark and Wyndham share, is there any kind of trading preference between the two systems using either II or RCI?



Sorry,  No


----------



## EAM (Apr 24, 2008)

After Cendant acquired Wyndham and the right use the Wyndham name with timeshares, Wyndham Worldwide was spun off from Cendant.  It now has the following corporate structure:

I. Wyndham Worldwide (parent company)
     A. Wyndham Vacation ownership
          1) Wyndham Vacation Resorts (Fairfield)
          2) Worldmark by Wyndham
          3) Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific (Worldmark in Australia)
     B. Wyndham Hotel Group
          1)Wyndham Hotels
           2)Super 8
           3)Baymont
           4)....several other hotel chains
      C. Group RCI
         1)RCI
         2) Endless Vacation rentals
         3)...Many other small resort management type companies

Worldmark and Fairfield/WVR  are sister companies and do exchange some inventory as described above.  However, it is unlikely that they would ever merge.


----------



## RichM (Apr 24, 2008)

EAM said:


> 2) Worldmark by Wyndham



And this is just the new name for Trendwest Resorts, the company currently contracted to manage/develop resorts for WorldMark the Club.


WorldMark the Club is, and always has been, a separate entity not owned by Trendwest, Cendant or Wyndham.

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------

